# Bargain Alerts Forum/Thread



## mathepac (16 Jul 2014)

Is this a bit pasee? 

For example, today I bought branded goods from a high-street multiple, original price 75.00 euro, I paid 19.99.

How do we police advertising, schills & glove puppets?

Any enthusiasm or interest?


----------



## MrEarl (16 Jul 2014)

Hello,

I think it would be an excellent idea, ideally with a specific forum so each promotion or bargain could have it's own discussion thread.

There would probably have to be a few rules to ensure no stealth advertising, but I'd imagine a genuine promotion being plugged (once) by a genuine business would possibly be acceptable to both the majority here and the site owner perhaps ?


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 Jul 2014)

It already exists doesn't it - this forum here?


----------



## Bronte (17 Jul 2014)

mathepac said:


> Any enthusiasm or interest?


 
Always interested in a bargain.  Would think a new thread is better than people going back reading the bargains from 2012.  

I see school uniforms, the whole kit and koobdle can be got for less than a tenner in Dunnes/Aldi etc.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Jul 2014)

mathepac said:


> Is this a bit pasee?
> ...
> Any enthusiasm or interest?



I had not understood your point. 

I assumed that you knew the forum existed and that you thought that the forum itself was out of date or no longer necessary. 

There was very little interest in it at the time.  Smashbox kept highlighting bargains, but few others did. 

Brendan


----------



## Boyd (17 Jul 2014)

In my opinion this is one forum that boards has sewn up. 

Their bargain alerts is very up to date, I use it alot:

http://touch.boards.ie/forum/346


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Jul 2014)

username123 said:


> In my opinion this is one forum that boards has sewn up.
> 
> http://touch.boards.ie/forum/346



That is a very good point. 

If another website covers it well, is there any benefit in Askaboutmoney covering it? 

A topic such as bargains benefits very well from all contributors being in the one place.


----------



## mathepac (17 Jul 2014)

Apologies to Brendan and others, my AAM geography deserted me momentarily. I'll post there and we might even revitalize interest.


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 Jul 2014)

username123 said:


> In my opinion this is one forum that boards has sewn up.
> 
> Their bargain alerts is very up to date, I use it alot:
> 
> http://touch.boards.ie/forum/346



+1 I don't really see a benefit trying the same thing in AAM when boards does it so well.


----------



## Lightning (17 Jul 2014)

Yeah, lets ditch the bargain alerts forum, agreed that Boards.ie do a good job of this. 

However, I think there is room for a new "supermarkets" forum. 

Looking on multiple forums on Boards.ie, it is clear that talking about supermarkets is popular. Similar, on other forums such as MoneySavingExpert.com. 

Examples of what it might include:
Best buys from Aldi and Lidl etc
Best place to buy fruit / veg / toiletries discussions. 
Online delivery discussions. 
Branded versus unbranded product discussions.  

Thoughts?


----------



## Time (17 Jul 2014)

Good call Ciaran.


----------



## mathepac (20 Jul 2014)

I like it


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jul 2014)

Hi guys

Thanks for the suggestions. 

I have put it here in the Financial Forums to draw attention to it.  When it's established I will move it to the non-financial issues area.

Brendan


----------

